# Нужен совет по ремонту.



## Старков (25 Янв 2010)

Поставил новый мех на свою Россию, ни с того ни с сего отошла лапка, не до конца закрывает отверстие, и естественно идет звук. Как будто ее что-то держит.Может кто посоветует что-либо?


----------



## SibBayan (25 Янв 2010)

А причём здесь мех? Скорее всего просто нужно менять клапана на правой механике. Если поролон старый--он расслоился, лайка отлетела и залезла под соседний клапан. Если Вы сами не пытались гнуть рычаги ни в каком месте (и не роняли инструмент)--это самая вероятная причина. Может ещё тумбочка начать задевать гребёнку, но только если была смена условий хранения и использования--и то это редко происходит само по себе от смены климата, чаще всего где-то зацепили кнопкой за что-нибудь и не заметили. Ещё может пересохнуть уплотнительная резинка на зажиме клапана--клапан просто мог съехать или слететь. Если пытались ремонтировать сами--причин тысячи. В любом случае нужно смотреть клапана на предмет старости поролона и вскрывать ломаную деку.


----------

